# Matucana zahnii



## TimV (Aug 27, 2008)

This one is kind of cool. Not only does it have that unusual _Matucana_ flower specific to this genus, but it blooms at a time of year when not a lot of other things are blooming. It comes from an arid, barren mountainous region in Chile, and normally looks like a stone to hide from hungry animals. But when it's time to flower, it does it's best to attract pollinators to itself. But even with pollinators, it won't set seed without another genetically different individual in the area. I only have one mature plant, and while I can propagate it by off shoots, I've never gotten the plant to set seed, since the off shoots are genetically identical to the mother plant.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 27, 2008)

This is your plant then? That is amazing. I am a plant fanatic. That looks like a good specimen although I am sure it will live forever. It reminds me of the sago palms that are sex-differentiated - need a male and a female plant to reproduce. I am still waiting for a bunch of my plants to do something cool (live in an apartment). 
Post more cool plant tricks when they come up.


----------

